# Usare una password di 4 caratteri[Risolto]

## saverik

Salve,

con la nuova installazione gentoo mi sta chiedendo una passwd complessa sia come root che come utente.

Premesso che il pc e' sempre a casa , gia' una volta l'avevo accorciata modificando un file che adesso mi sfugge..

Se non erro pam era coinvolto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Guardando nel file /etc/pam.d/system-auth si vede la linea

```
password        required        pam_passwdqc.so config=/etc/security/passwdqc.conf
```

quindi penso che il file da modificare sia /etc/security/passwdqc.conf

----------

## saverik

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Giusto e' il file e' proprio quello.

Questo il mio file  /etc/security/passwdqc.conf dopo la modifica:

```
min=1,1,1,1,1

max=40

passphrase=1

match=4

similar=deny

random=47

enforce=everyone

retry=3

```

Grazie!!!!

----------

